# How old are you?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I will turn 30 tomorrow.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Happy 30th! Enjoy your youth because it's fleeting. I'm almost twice your age.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

42, turn 43 on the 29th


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

atsizat said:


> I will turn 30 tomorrow.


There is a same topic in the community forum

What's your age?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

People ask to see my ID when I go into a casino, but I'm actually more than double the legal age.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> There is a same topic in the community forum


oh yea! you were born feb 29 you like 12-14 years old!!:lol::lol:


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I am 30 but still feel 20.

I didnt understand how those 10 years passed.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

atsizat said:


> I am 30 but still feel 20.


That is the spirit.
Have a nice day


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"I thought growing old would take longer." Sign posted on our local bulletin board.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm 36, well, at least when my wife's dyslexia rubs off on me.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> I'm 36, well, at least when my wife's dyslexia rubs off on me.


That makes me 26!


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Any advance on 86?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I'll be turning 21 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Chilham said:


> That makes me 26!


Then I'm 91:lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Rush: lyrics from _Dreamline_:

We are young
Wandering the face of the earth
Wondering what our dreams might be worth
_Learning that we're only immortal
For a limited time_


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Whatever your age, as my Father-in-Law quoted to my wife and I at our wedding:

"_May God bless and keep you always
May your wishes all come true
May you always do for others
And let others do for you
May you build a ladder to the stars
And climb on every rung
May you stay forever young_" - Bob Dylan


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll be 73 on November 14.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Sweet 60, as of June 29.

Threescore years.

Last 10 comin' up!

Better listen to _Das Lied_ again.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I turn 21 for the third time next month


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I turned 24 in July.

I was still in high school when I joined this forum.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Based on the last time I felt like I got older, 13.
Based on how I probably aged from losing sleep due to college, 30.
Based on my sense of humor, 10.
Based on my hobbies, 65.
Reality, 20.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

According to a former UK Education Secretary, my age is 8x7!


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

CnC Bartok said:


> According to a former UK Education Secretary, my age is 8x7!


I'm old enough to know what that is without working it out.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Evidently, I'm too old (66).
I'm at retirement age now, but I plan on working for another 3-4 years. This is not making my boss (principal in a middle school) very happy. He has already told another teacher she can have my job within a year and a half because I'll be gone. What a way to support your staff. In the sixteen years I've put into this second career, I have watched the administration systematically target three individuals because of their age. I guess I'm wearing the bull's eye now.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

Joe B said:


> Evidently, I'm too old (66).
> I'm at retirement age now, but I plan on working for another 3-4 years. This is not making my boss (principal in a middle school) very happy. He has already told another teacher she can have my job within a year and a half because I'll be gone. What a way to support your staff. In the sixteen years I've put into this second career, I have watched the administration systematically target three individuals because of their age. I guess I'm wearing the bull's eye now.


I'm sympathetic, there once was a time when seniors were appreciated for their knowledge and experience (irony: my own generation helped kill that notion; "Hope I die before I get old," etc.) Everywhere I go now I seem to be subject to ageism. I suspect it must be worse in your field, as older teachers are regarded as less 'in touch' with students...


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I just cleared the quarter-century milestone in May.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not surprised this site skews older as that's what I've observed in real life as far as the demographics of classical music fans goes. It's the same thing on the vinyl forum I post on: I'm young enough to be the grandson of many members. But I've always found these sites very welcoming of young people even if we're a minority. And I enjoy the opportunity to interact with people who are much older than I am. I hope more and more young people will get into classical music and vinyl.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Chilham said:


> I'm old enough to know what that is without working it out.


Glad someone else remembers that the current idiot in the Department of Education isn't the first idiot in the Department of Education....:lol:


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm 23. I get taken aback (albeit in a good way) when I'm on this site and I read eloquent, erudite posts and then I found out they're sometimes written by a 16 year old. Not that you can't be erudite and eloquent when you're 16, it's just that I mostly assume the age demographic of this site is like 25+ above. I've always loved classical music since a young age, but I would not have been writing about it with the same level of intellectual thought as some of the real young people on here when I was 16, that's for damn sure.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Joe B said:


> Evidently, I'm too old (66).
> I'm at retirement age now, but I plan on working for another 3-4 years. This is not making my boss (principal in a middle school) very happy. He has already told another teacher she can have my job within a year and a half because I'll be gone. What a way to support your staff. In the sixteen years I've put into this second career, I have watched the administration systematically target three individuals because of their age. I guess I'm wearing the bull's eye now.


What the ***** man that's not right at all. School bureaucracy and the way teachers are paid and treated in the US (idk where you're writing from) has always appalled me.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Overall I’m delighted at the amount of people in my age group I’ve had the privilege of interacting with here. As someone who has literally no one my age in real life to talk about classical music with, it’s really heartening to see so many young people who are so knowledgeable and passionate about great music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am pushing 63!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

atsizat said:


> I will turn 30 tomorrow.


Hah! Child!. .


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

SixFootScowl said:


> I am pushing 63!


I pushed past that a while ago!:lol: I'll be 72 on 15 September. But in my mind I'm 22!:lol:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I'm sympathetic, there once was a time when seniors were appreciated for their knowledge and experience (irony: my own generation helped kill that notion; "Hope I die before I get old," etc.) Everywhere I go now I seem to be subject to ageism. I suspect it must be worse in your field, as older teachers are regarded as less 'in touch' with students...


I think Roger Daltrey may have changed it now to "Hope I get old before I die!!":lol:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> I just cleared the quarter-century milestone in May.


What???!!! Flamencosketches is young? Gawd, always took you for more of a grizzled old f#rt like myself.

I'll have to try to be more patronising in the future....:devil:


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a great grand daughter who is 17, who knows I might get a great great grand daughter in the not too distant future.


----------



## Caesura (Apr 5, 2020)

I turned 16 this month, so I'm probably one of the younger people here.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

27 years too many.



Dorsetmike said:


> I have a great grand daughter who is 17, who knows I might get a great great grand daughter in the not too distant future.


That's great!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

SixFootScowl said:


> I am pushing 63!


It doesn't need pushing, it will come along quick enough all by itself.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I'm 23. I get taken aback (albeit in a good way) when I'm on this site and I read eloquent, erudite posts and then I found out they're sometimes written by a 16 year old. Not that you can't be erudite and eloquent when you're 16, it's just that I mostly assume the age demographic of this site is like 25+ above. I've always loved classical music since a young age, but I would not have been writing about it with the same level of intellectual thought as some of the real young people on here when I was 16, that's for damn sure.


Yeah, there was a guy here who I thought for sure was older than me until he came out and said he was something like 14. :lol:


----------



## mrdoc (Jan 3, 2020)

Dorsetmike said:


> Any advance on 86?


How about 104 in May :kiss: All my love *A *aka *DA* aka* JHC*


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I've had my ninth birthday six times. Or if your math isn't very good I am 1.7282 x10^9 seconds old and counting.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> I'm 36, well, at least when my wife's dyslexia rubs off on me.





Chilham said:


> That makes me 26!





Allegro Con Brio said:


> Then I'm 91:lol:


Oh dear. It took me way too long to get this joke.


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

I am 22 years old.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

mrdoc said:


> How about 104 in May :kiss: All my love *A *aka *DA* aka* JHC*


You were born before the end of World War I? Hats off to you! ..whatever you're doing - keep it up!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Years. So. Many. Years. Old.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Wow, I'm quite taken with how many young people are here, including some voices I have really enjoyed hearing from and which seem essential to the board! I thought most of the lot of you were a bunch of old geezers! :lol: Seeing the younger members is really gratifying. Keep it up! :tiphat:

Anyway, I'm 50.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

There was a poll recently on members' ages.

What is the age of forum members?

I was also surprised by how many younger people are on this forum. It's nice to have a variety of ages and experience.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I am aged 65 of your Earth years.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok i am 68 years old. and the one poster posted my Initials. JHC


----------



## mrdoc (Jan 3, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> You were born before the end of World War I? Hats off to you! ..whatever you're doing *- keep it up!*


Alas that is one thing that is getting harder as I mature.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

mrdoc said:


> Alas that is one thing that is *getting harder as I mature*.


..need I say anymore???


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

mrdoc said:


> Alas that is one thing that is getting harder as I mature.


Cialis will fix you right up. It's a wonder drug.


----------



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

28 as of 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2020)

Pat Fairlea said:


> I am aged 65 of your Earth years.


So, you're from Yorkshire, Alpha Centauri, right? The Other God's Own Country


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> So, you're from Yorkshire, Alpha Centauri, right? The Other God's Own Country


Yorkshire is a state of mind.
So is being Irish.
I inhabit the locus of improbability where these two states intersect.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Yorkshire is a state of mind.
> So is being Irish.
> I inhabit the locus of improbability where these two states intersect.


And there's a state of mind which speculates that the planet around Proxima Centauri might be inhabitable. That would be exciting. No planets likely remain around Alpha Centauri A and B.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Yorkshire is a state of mind.
> So is being Irish.
> I inhabit the locus of improbability where these two states intersect.


That's 30 miles south of Douglas, IoM?


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Luchesi said:


> And there's a state of mind which speculates that the planet around Proxima Centauri might be inhabitable. That would be exciting. No planets likely remain around Alpha Centauri A and B.


habitable and inhabitable mean the same thing?


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> habitable and inhabitable mean the same thing?


"Life on other planets is difficult." _Self Portrait w/ Hangover_ Einsturzende Neubauten


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

CnC Bartok said:


> That's 30 miles south of Douglas, IoM?


That may depend on whether you think Ireland has 26 counties or 32.
Returning to the subject in hand, my self-image ranges between 35 and 65 years old but my knees insist they are at least 75.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

flamencosketches said:


> I just cleared the quarter-century milestone in May.


I cleared the half century milestone this year.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Old enough to know better ... young enough to still enjoy life. That puts me at 72.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I cleared the half century milestone this year.


Congratulations! My mother would have turned 50 this past July.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

I now think it's true that you can't tell a person's age by how and what they post.

I'm in my 70s, -- ha ha fooled ya..


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

"I was older then, I much younger than that now." 



(69 in December)


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks. I was trying to place it..

"My Back Pages" is a song written by Bob Dylan and included on his 1964 album Another Side ... Ah, but I was so much older then: I'm younger than that now.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> Thanks. I was trying to place it..
> 
> "My Back Pages" is a song written by Bob Dylan and included on his 1964 album Another Side ... Ah, but I was so much older then: I'm younger than that now.


Thanks for correcting my paraphrase of the quote; it is one my favorite lines.


----------



## Oscar South (Aug 6, 2020)

33

“The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters.”


----------

